# New Cadillac CTS



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

RWD with available 300HP, 6MT, and LSD? :thumbup:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Thertorch said:


> No, competes with the 5 series now.
> 
> 3850 curb weight.


You're right. All the dimensions are very, very close. The STS is officially screwed. :rofl:


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate Caddilacs Pointy, edgy, styling....And the grill looks like an lowered Escalade. It does look good for a GM product though!


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

e60lover said:


> I hate *Caddilacs* Pointy, edgy, styling....And the grill looks like an lowered Escalade. It does look good for a GM product though!


Phew!

How do you feel about Cadillacs?


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

emPoWaH said:


> You're right. All the dimensions are very, very close. The STS is officially screwed. :rofl:


Lol, sorta maybe not really.

Go to Gmi insiders and look up the Chinese SLS.

Incredible interior, and should be bound for the US as a MY 2008 refresh of the STS. At least that's the rumor.

(I would post a pic, but I don't know how....)


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Thertorch said:


> Phew!
> 
> How do you feel about Cadillacs?


Haha....I noticed this just after I posted this and I thought Whatever...No one will care...

Well...I was wrong...I forgot I was on bimmerfest...:rofl:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

e60lover said:


> I hate Caddilacs Pointy, edgy, styling....And the grill looks like an lowered Escalade. It does look good for a GM product though!


I used to feel the same way. When these and the Escalades came out I just kind of sat back and threw up a little in my mouth. I've come 180 and am starting to really love the look. I'm constantly going over my dream stable and found myself asking wtf when I noticed that I let 2 caddy's slip in somewhere.

Dump that hole in the front quarter panel though. That's about as dumb as Buic's fake quattroporte look.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I have to agree about GM's interior quality. I just picked up an '07 Escalade for my wife and I must admit the interior is very nice and has excellent fit and finish. The exterior had a few issues with ill fitting pieces, but the dealer corrected everything I complained about. 

The front end on the new CTS shares many design cues w / the Escalade....which is a good thing. I think Cadillac is on the right track with their interior / exterior styling. If the driveline woes are solved in the new CTS-V, GM may get some more of my $$.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Cadillac is...*

Whack! But this CTS is pleasant on the eyes.


----------



## Design1stCode2n (May 16, 2006)

Looks good to me, much improved interior. I'll be interested in how it drives and how the AWD version handles. More competition is always good.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'd buy a CTS-V over an E90/E92 just because of the *stereotypes associated with owning and driving a 3 series*. Now against an M3? I'd take the M3 in a heart beat.


Those stereotypes are nothing compared to what they say about 7 series owners behind their backs.


----------



## HankM3 (Nov 5, 2002)

Note all the disclaimers that those photos are of "preproduction models."

The cheapening hasn't begun yet.


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

teh_jev said:


> Dump that hole in the front quarter panel though. That's about as dumb as Buic's fake quattroporte look.


The four-hole Buick is a nod to old-school Rivieras. Remember the recent bad Buick commericials with the CGI Harley Earl (the designer)?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

lil' poppa said:


> The four-hole Buick is a nod to old-school Rivieras. Remember the recent bad Buick commericials with the CGI Harley Earl (the designer)?


I heard the holes in front fender of the new Buick were going to be ditched before the car went into production. Then Bob Lutz saw that the Maserati Quattroporte had the same holes and he decided to put them back in. Of course, Buick had them long ago as well.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The grill is awful. The rest is a massive improvement, IMO. Especially the interior, the previous iteration of which made my eyes hurt and sometimes made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

PhilH said:


> I heard the holes in front fender of the new Buick were going to be ditched before the car went into production. Then Bob Lutz saw that the Maserati Quattroporte had the same holes and he decided to put them back in. Of course, Buick had them long ago as well.


Bob Lutz should be given not only a swirlie in the locker room but also a t!tty twister from hell for putting those things on the car. I admit to not recalling the Riviera and its holes, but on the new car they make an already sh!tty looking car look even sh!ttier.

I'm not feeling this whole "retro" styling that the douchenozzles in Detroit seem to think looks good.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Me thinks from the rear doors back it looks like a squashed Chrysler 300c. Everyone seems to be praising the interior, but it just looks like the Lexus RX interior to me. :dunno: Nothing to innovative that I can see. I guess all cars start to look like other cars after a while...

http://www.lexus.com/models/RX/features/interior.html


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> Those stereotypes are nothing compared to what they say about 7 series owners behind their backs.


I know. But you're not a typical 3 series owner. You're a 330Ci sport owner (as well an all around BMW enthusiast) so I hold you in the same regard as I do myself.


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... 
The interior is a massive step up for GM. 

but they'll need some more power under the hood.


----------



## col klink (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah not too bad - grill is a bit large but interior is nice - and the rest of the exterior pretty good, well at least better than some of the recent Bangle Bimmers the last 7 series was just foul, not to mention the terrible rear treatment and front bonnet line on the 6!?!?!?! 

Aren't they talking about a 600hp S/C V8 for V series - nice.


----------

